# check out my new tank!!! please give feedback



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys just set up my first AQUARIUM!!!! It's a 2.5 gallon. also look at my betta isn't he pretty? please give feedback!:smile2:


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks good! how long did you let it cycle or are you cycling with the Betta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

It actually cycled very fast like in around 5 days. The Betta was added later


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Casper.....the friendly Betta? Cool looking tank!


----------



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

the betta is named Gandalf!


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Gandalf the white....awesome


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice looking tank and fish. I wish my tank would have cycled in 5 days. Usually my tanks do. For some reason, I am on week 3 and still have nitrite. Enough about me. Welcome to the hobby! I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

yeah I don't want to get to much into the hobbyI like coin collecting, butterfly collecting and photography. Though my brother is obsessed with fish!


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

You want to be careful since it's only 2.5 g tanks that small can sometimes never fully cycle. But it looks pretty well planted so just be sure to keep up with healthy water changes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

garrettthecow said:


> Hey guys just set up my first AQUARIUM!!!! It's a 2.5 gallon. also look at my betta isn't he pretty? please give feedback!:smile2:


looks like you are already into it! LOL:wink2:


----------



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah I have been trying my best to make sure Gandalf is healthy!


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

garrettthecow said:


> yeah I don't want to get to much into the hobbyI like coin collecting, butterfly collecting and photography. Though my brother is obsessed with fish!


Wow, thanks bro:|. I am not _*obsessed*_, just enthusiastic :icon_roll.


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

garrettthecow said:


> yeah I don't want to get to much into the hobbyI like coin collecting, butterfly collecting and photography. Though my brother is obsessed with fish!


I agree with ichy. You set up a beautiful tank, have a beautiful fish, take pride in them, joined a fish forum, and rightfully so showed them off. Yup, I'd say that you've been bitten by the fish tank bug....lol


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

garrettthecow said:


> yeah I don't want to get to much into the hobbyI like coin collecting, butterfly collecting and photography. Though my brother is obsessed with fish!


Haha don't want to get to much into it..coming from the person with a simple "in a good way simple" but very nice and clean tank hah!!don't worry your going to want bigger soon enough it will take a hold of you in no time! But nice tank and nice fish


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

That's a 2.5 gallon?? What are the dimensions on that? I'd like to get/make one for a nano scape.

Nice tank and Betta! Try and get more pics of him! A flaring one would be cool, give it a caption "You shall not pass!" haha


----------



## vision (Sep 29, 2015)

your betta looks great, i've been secretly wanting to get one for a while haha.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Tank and Betta looks great!


----------



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

The parameters of the tank are: 18"L, 7"H, and 6"W


----------

